# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Stadtplan von Bangkok

## schiene

Ich weiß nicht wo ich es am besten mit einstellen soll ,deshalb hier.
Hier ist ein schöner übersichtlicher Stadtplan von Bangkok.Vielleicht hilft er dem ein oder anderen bei der Suche nach seinem Hotel.
http://www.thaiwaysmagazine.com/bangkok ... rea_c.html

----------


## Dieter

Fuer jemand, der die innerste Innenstadt zu Fuss erkundewn moechte ist der Plan zu undetailliert. Fuer jemand, der einen Stadtplan von Bangkok braucht, taugt er nix weil darin gerademal ein Fuenftel des Stadtgebietes abgebildet ist.

Was treibt Dich, so einen Stuss zu veroeffentlichen?

----------


## big_cloud

Dieter, hast Du nen besseren ? Dann lass doch mal sehen
Bevor Du hier rumkrakeelst  ::

----------


## Dieter

http://www.thinknet.co.th

----------


## big_cloud

Siehste geht doch.

Den Atlas hab ich auch im VIGO liegen, Map&Guide beta war mir bisher unbekannt

----------


## Dieter

Die thinknet maps sind die Besten, die Du hier ohne Probs kriegst.

----------


## schiene

> Fuer jemand, der die innerste Innenstadt zu Fuss erkundewn moechte ist der Plan zu undetailliert. Fuer jemand, der einen Stadtplan von Bangkok braucht, taugt er nix weil darin gerademal ein Fuenftel des Stadtgebietes abgebildet ist.
> 
> Was treibt Dich, so einen Stuss zu veroeffentlichen?


Der Grund ist einfach gesagt,er sollte einfach nur zur kurzen Orientierung dienen falls einer wissen möchte wo ungefähr sein Hotel oder ne Sehenswürdigkeit liegt.
Es soll auch Leute geben welche sich nicht so gut wie du in Bangkok auskennen und dafür ist die Karte alle mal gut.

----------


## Dieter

Sollen die dann mit dem wireless laptop und Deiner schwindligen Karte durch die Gegend rennen? Das kannste doch erden.

----------


## schiene

> Sollen die dann mit dem wireless laptop und Deiner schwindligen Karte durch die Gegend rennen? Das kannste doch erden.


nee Dieter,hier in dem Thread schaut jemand nach einem Hotel...bevor er im Net sich ne Karte raussuchen muß um zu schauen wo das Hotel etwa liegt kann er schnell und unkompliziert geschwind auf die Karte schauen.Sollte nur ne Erleichterung sein.Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

----------

